# Critique Sinister and Be As Honest As Possible



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

5.5 year old male, 28-28.5 inches at the shoulder, 85 pounds, neutered at 15 months old and go.........................​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Head photo taken on his birthday this year


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like the shape/outline of his head. Reminds me of my dog Nikon. Underjaw may be a little weak (Nikon's is), but I like the amount of stop and length of the muzzle.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Lies. 

Anyone else?

You can be brutal, lol.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not a breeder, but Sinister is one of my favorite dogs on this board. So I'll tell you why. I love the fact that he looks masculine. There is no doubt he's a male. He has a solid appearance and doesn't have a weak look through this rear end (as some dogs appear to have). 

I also like the smoothness of his tail head on down to his tail carriage. Don't know if that's good or bad, but it's pleasant to they eyes. There are a lot of GSDs I see on this board that appear to have a gay tail. 

But I think my personal favorite thing about him is he has the look of an old soul in his eyes.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html
this would be a helpful thread to read 
he ought to be in a correct stack to correctly critique him

his head and face are very fox like with an almost dished style muzzle
jaw is undershot 
that said he has a balance to him 
i dont see an overly masculine dog here however i think because of his foxlike appearance
he has a dip behind his withers
some of the pics make him appear easty westy but not sure if that is because he is not in a proper stack
thats about all i got
he is a striking dog


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

explanation of dished face
Dog Head Types
think boxer type muzzle 
the side view 2nd photo down shows sinsters dished muzzle pretty well


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm still learning (trying to learn!), so take my critique with a grain a salt, and I'm probably not even using the right terms. I know this is just for fun, and a way to learn more about conformation. 

He is a nice looking dog overall, so this is just nit-picky stuff:

Two negatives that I notice right away is how upright his pasterns are, and that his croup is higher than his withers. I also think he needs more angulation in his hind legs - though I'm still learning on what is good vs. not enough angulation. 

I like his shoulder angle, bright very dark eyes, very nice ear set. Nice waist tuck-in - he seems in good weight. His feet look pretty good too, nice and round with plenty of depth to his pads.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> Two negatives that I notice right away is how upright his pasterns are,


i am learning too :crazy: and find this fascinating
i noticed that about his legs the front legs are almost collie like 
wasnt sure what to call that but now i know upright pasterns 
should they be more angled?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't really know how to stack but here is a side profile of him.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

handsome boy, I don't critique, but I just love the way his body looks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK withers, dip behind withers and a slight roach over the loin. Good length and position of croup. Good angulation in front though his upper arm should be much longer. Good to very good angulation in the rear. His pasterns are a bit straight, but the feet are very good. Very nice expression, dark eyes and pigment. I would like to see more bone, a stronger head and secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

See, I'm still learning - to me, the back legs looked too straight - Lisa, you say he has very good rear angulation - what am I not seeing? Is it just the way he is standing that is throwing me off?

If the upper arm was longer, would that lift up the front half so that the croup would not appear higher than the withers? Or is the roach over the loin that makes his rear end look higher?

(Judging conformation is hard! I have a whole new respect for ring judges and those on this board who are so good at it).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The way he is standing doesn't help his rear. His butt is not high. It is the slight roach over the loin that makes it appear that way. Yes, a change in the front angulation would help raise the withers as would biking/swimming to increase the musculature over the shoulder.


----------



## CarlM (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, I will give it a whirl........

I see a male that has medium strength at best, weak underjaw. Very good pigment but either out of coat, or coat is a touch short. Clearly has issues with the topline, the biggest issue would be the break behind the wither, for such a light framed dog, he is a little deep in the chest. No need to mention the upper arm. It is a hard picture, but I don't see an issue with his pasterns, nor a problem with length of croup, or rear angulation. He looks Happy & Healthy


----------

